# 1440 Cross Slide Nut Adjustment.



## Allan (Mar 29, 2022)

I recently acquired a 1440 Asian lathe with no brand name on it. The price was too good to say no. It looks a lot like several others such as Grizzly and Warco and many others. I found a Warco manual for it online that seems to be similar in most respects. It has seen very little use and is in like new condition. My guess is that it has seen not more than a dozen hours of use.

One problem is that the cross slide has a LOT of slop in it. The manual has one of those grainy drawings that says that there is  cap screw on the nut to adjust backlash. The problem is that I cannot figure out how to access it. The manual gives no instructions on how one would do so. It only says that it can be done with he caps crew. 

Does anyone have a procedure for this? I am hoping I do not have to take the cross slide apart.


----------



## Richard King 2 (Mar 30, 2022)

Grizzly have superior machine manuals.
Take a look at page 46 and 76....it shows the way to adjust it and how it looks.  Also be sure the cross feed double nut on the opposite end of the operator is snug..  https://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g0509g_m.pdf


----------



## Allan (Mar 30, 2022)

That is great. Thanks for the info. Blessings.


----------



## Allan (Mar 30, 2022)

Richard, I had a look at that manual but the adjustment system is different. BUT... you sent me in the right direction and I found this manual which uses the same system as mine and doesn't involve disassembly. Thanks again.


----------

